#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 黃昏印象-雷之魔王(新版!)序~1-1-5(8/24更新~第一章完結!)

## 藍德

好不容易終於問世了....
經過了相當大的改動~有興趣者可以去翻翻舊版(請愛用搜尋查同名小說)就知道,這個版本和舊版根本是完全不同的存在XD
文筆不見得有什麼進步.... 起碼應該會有讓人耳目一新的感覺吧~除了序我決定沿用之前的
之後都是新寫的了

那麼,開始吧~漫長的旅程再一次展開了!
______________________________________
*序章 
無題*
_..... 

這是什麼？ 

好細小的水流....鹹鹹的......這東西根本不能解渴.... 
還有那個聲音....聲音好小......怎麼和其他人的聲音不太一樣.... 

為什麼要抱著我呢？ 
好瘦弱的手臂....這根本沒有什麼力氣.... 
好小的身體....好纖細的臉龐....這種生物真的存在嗎.... 

為什麼要那樣看著我呢？ 
那些水珠，怎麼會從那小臉上流出來呢？ 
明明都是鹹的...那為什麼不是紅色的，而是透明的呢.... 

那是什麼表情？ 
那兩條眉毛，為什麼會往下垂呢？ 
為什麼不像其他人一樣討饒或是奔跑呢？還主動抱著我.... 

為什麼....我會感到痛呢.... 
那實在很痛很痛......真的很痛..... 
但是我的身體卻沒有受傷.... 
既然感覺到痛，那是一種攻擊嗎？我可以反擊嗎？ 
那麼瘦小，幾乎不用費力就可以擊碎了.... 
那為什麼....我就是沒辦法攻擊她.... 

有聲音！ 
那聲音，是從她的口中發出來的.... 
那是我的名字，那是那些持鞭的人們所喊叫的名字.... 
也是那些哀嚎的人所喊叫的名字.... 
為什麼，從她口中聽起來就是不一樣.... 

那是什麼感覺？ 
為什麼，我會有一種奇怪的感覺.... 
好像....是很久以前曾經有的感覺.... 
一種好陌生，但是好熟悉的感覺..... 

我耳中只迴響著，那個我很熟悉，卻也很陌生的名字..... 



雷昂，雷昂，雷昂........._

----------


## 藍德

*第一章
謎一般的開端*

_「每年此刻，我們歡欣鼓舞，感謝人之子的努力，將命運從失落的諸神中取回！我們高聲歌唱，感謝神聖獸的恩賜，將未來帶給徬徨的物種們！歡唱吧！子民們！願此時此刻成為永恆，化為甘美的回憶長駐心中！
享受吧！歡唱吧！」

『奧法國王於大陸曆1185年聖靈祭之演講稿』_
第一節
聖靈祭的騷動

聖靈祭是聖殿城塞拉伯的年度盛事。

數千年前，諸神從世界上消失，留下徬徨的物種們。物種們大聲呼喊著，天空卻不曾回應過。然而，諸神卻留下了遺產；高貴無比的神聖獸們。神聖獸的到來，帶給物種們祝福與希望。跟隨著神聖獸的指引，在物種們的努力之下，打倒了屠神巨獸，重新建立起屬於凡人們的年代。
為了向高貴的神聖獸致意，不同的物種們各自以自己的曆法定下日期，舉辦大型慶典。
時至今日，儘管出現四個不同的慶祝之日，但是不變的是那份感恩與歡欣的氣氛，過了千年，始終如一。

在這特別的日子，身為人類的首都『聖殿城』自然不容錯過！不論是莊重的彌撒還是喧鬧的遊行，每一項細節都是精心策劃，不容馬虎。為了表達這份心意，千年如一日的，每年都盡心盡力的舉辦著。儘管隨著時間的過往，最初莊嚴的崇敬轉變為狂歡的慶典。但是在這盛大的節慶中，不論任何人，都能樂在其中。


悅耳的音樂回蕩在耳邊，傳遍了大街小巷。隨風而起的花瓣，芳香的舖在整齊的石版路上。人們紛紛擁到街上，興奮地等待著。
「喔喔喔！」
「來了！是王家的車隊！」
「這是每年必經的活動！看，好漂亮阿！」
隨著雄壯的進行曲，浩浩蕩蕩的遊行隊伍從大道上展開。整齊排列的士兵們踏著統一的腳步開路，然後是樂隊。接著出現在隊伍中的，是一輛輛豪華的敞篷馬車，馬車上的達官顯貴揮手致意，彷彿很享受此時此刻的氣氛。點綴在馬車陣中的，是一個個穿著閃亮盔甲的皇家騎士們，英氣勃勃。
浩蕩的隊伍中，最引人注目的，莫過於在隊伍正中央，由八匹駿馬拉的純白馬車。
車上的中年男子和貴婦穿著華麗，看上去卻不花俏，顯得十分莊嚴。他們微笑著，歡欣的接受民眾的歡呼。奧法王國的國王和皇后，緩緩的向路邊的人們揮揮手，舉手頭足都讓觀眾們投以崇拜的目光。

尾隨在國王的馬車後方的，是另一個車隊。
由英挺的騎士帶頭，後面跟著一個用薄紗壟罩的有蓋馬車。薄紗上繡滿了百合和玫瑰，作工細緻而優美，還搖曳著淡淡的芳香。
「那是誰阿？」一名觀眾問道
「你不知道嗎？那是國王的長女，西西公主的馬車。由於公主還沒出嫁，所以不能公開露臉的。」
「這樣阿….」
「好香的味道喔。」

市井小民們都陶醉在皇室的風采中，豪不掩飾的表達他們對於統治者的愛戴。
在這樣喧鬧的場景中，騎士們並沒有因此失去使命感，依舊盡責的環視四周，避免任何突發情況發生。
擦得發亮的鎧甲在太陽之下閃閃發亮，顯得神聖不可侵犯。

看來今天的遊行可以順利完成吧…..



轟隆！！！



很突然地，一聲巨響劈開了歡騰的群眾，從人群中冒出一陣煙霧，引來附近的民眾一陣驚恐。
濃密的煙塵讓人看不清楚狀況，無知的尖叫如同湖中漣漪般，迅速的擴散開來。
「咿阿阿阿！」
「別推我啦！」
這樣的騷動，引來了一陣混亂的推擠，有部分的人甚至還跌到了中央的大路上。

這樣的突發狀況，讓遊行中的騎士和士兵們立刻有了反應。急促的馬蹄和腳步聲上前推開人群，往混亂的中心點走去，彷彿事先商量過的，有默契地圍成了一圈。
「不許動！」整齊劃一的聲音，不愧是訓練有素的士兵。


咳咳咳！ 
「咦…..人呢？」一個女聲從煙霧中傳出來。
粉塵逐步散去，只見圍繞在中央的罪魁禍首。

那是一名少女！
「……被逃掉了嗎？真是……耶？這麼多人？」少女跌坐在地上，滿臉疑惑的看著眼前數十名殺氣騰騰的士兵們。
她拍拍身上的塵土，用手稍微梳理了一下那落日紅一般的紅短髮。
一綠一黄的秀麗大眼，像是深綠的祖母綠和澄黄的琥珀。細緻的五官搭配著活潑開朗的氣質，儘管臉上沾滿了塵土，但是少女的美貌還是如同雲霧中的陽光般純淨無瑕。
少女起身，只見她身上穿著紅色的長袍，肩膀還圍著短斗篷，上面繡著徽章，看得出是名年輕的法師學徒。

「…..呃，現在的情況是…..？」紅髮少女眨眨眼，雙唇微張。

「……」士兵們默默不語。
「…帶下去！」一名壓陣在後方的騎士在面甲後方說道。


「是！」
「啊啊啊！」


＊

「柯蒂雅.安賽提斯！你這個白痴！」拍桌大罵。
「你這蠢女孩！你知不知道你闖的禍有多大阿？」在一個看起來像是辦公室的地方，一名美艷的女人正指著紅髮少女，高聲責罵；「那種場合，你不被就地處死就該萬幸了！你要給我添多少麻煩啊？」
柯蒂雅低下頭，支支吾吾的說道：「可是……我是要去回收寶物的。」
「很好，那東西呢？」老師坐回辦公椅，目光銳利的盯著對方。
「他逃走了……」
「哼…..」女人用手指揉揉太陽穴，深呼吸了幾口「不說了，再說我又要發脾氣了……」
「那….那件東西怎麼辦….？」少女怯生生的開口。
「也沒辦法了….我自己會處理….你先回去休息吧….。」老師皺著眉頭說道，揮揮手示意退下。

這真是尷尬！
事情….怎麼會變成這樣呢？
紅髮少女不禁這麼想著…..

＊
「給我站住！」
時間稍早，在熙來攘往的市集大街上，出現了你追我跑的畫面。
跨過面前的板車，跳過地上擺著雜貨的攤販，推開擋路的人群，踢翻裝著柳橙的木桶，騷動如波浪般從遠到近一路襲來。
「嘿！別推！」
「啊！我的腳！」
「嗚阿！你在做什麼啦！」
鮮紅的長袍隨著奔跑而擺動著，長裙般的長度卻完全不影響主人的活動。身材正如二八年華的少女一般，窈窕美麗。落日紅一般的短髮隨風飄出若有似無的香味。

噠噠噠！輕巧的皮靴在石版路上快速的奔跑著，啪地一聲，少女的手撐住一個欄杆，如同燕子般，敏捷地躍起，跨過推在欄杆後的一堆木箱。
框啦！箱子掉下來一個！當場摔碎。
好吧，或許不是那麼敏捷，反而多了點莽撞。

「你……」主人還沒來得及發飆，人又跑遠了。
啪！皮靴又踩過了一顆落單的西瓜。
「柯蒂雅！你這死丫頭！滾回來賠我的西瓜！」

「抱歉啦！大叔！」清脆的聲音精神地灌近賣西瓜的商人耳中，肇事者一路繼續製造事端，並一路遠去。

柯蒂雅.安賽提斯，外觀上來說，無論以各種角度來看，都是個頂級的美少女。白皙如象牙的皮膚、纖細的五官和優美的身材，觀者無不賞心悅目。罕見的雙眼異色，一黃一綠的眼眸，讓美麗的容貌有了一點神秘感。
但是，這女孩的個性卻和優雅神秘完全背道而馳！不管怎麼評量，『文靜』絕對不適用於她！

「把東西留下來！」少女對著前方大喊，一個跳躍，一個伸手再一個擺盪，居然就跳上了攤販們的屋頂！
如此卓越的體力和身手不禁讓人拍手叫好！但是更令人意外的是，她居然是一個法師學院的學生。

翻上了屋頂，法師終於看到她追隨的罪魁禍首。

「把『巴德之手』留下來！那是學院的東西！」她邊追邊喊道。

長著大眾臉的陌生男子回頭看了一下追蹤者，難掩臉上的驚訝，他沒料想到對方居然能跟到這個地步。雖然單獨追逐實在有欠思慮，但是能夠追上的她依舊是不可小看的。
「學院的物品都有追蹤的法術，你逃不掉的！」少女拿起法杖，指著對方喊道。
「……」小偷沒有說話，只是左右看了看。
今天是聖靈祭，街上的人潮比起以往都還要多更多。熙來攘往的人群，這時候稍微停滯下來了。他們開始對著屋頂上人群指指點點，提出他們的臆測和意見。
唯一能脫身的機會就是混入人群，但是這樣一路追下來，非但沒有甩掉追兵，還引來人群觀看……
「你已經逃不掉了！把東西留下來吧！」少女逼近了一步。

「……」小偷從懷中掏出了一對鐵手套，那正是『巴德之手』

外觀上，是一對黑色的鐵手套，上面刻滿了陌生的符文。十根指頭上，每一個都戴上了亮銀色的指環。儘管上面佈滿了刻文，但是整體上卻相當簡單俐落。
「對！就是那個東西！交出來！」
「……」偷兒當然沒有照做，他深吸了一口氣…..

嗶~~~~
一聲響亮的口哨立刻傳了出來。幾乎就在同時，一隻烏鴉從男人的身邊冒了出來，拍了拍烏黑的翅膀，停在主人的肩膀上。

男人不假思索的，把手套遞給了烏鴉，漆黑的喙一張，馬上就咬住了鐵手套。
他一揚手，黑色的鳥就跟著振翅而起。而看起來頗有份量的鐵手套，居然就這樣被帶走了！
「好啦！你要的東西已經飛走了！你還要追我嗎？」偷兒無賴地說道，對於有這麼優秀的寵物他感到很滿意；當初就是靠著他的寶貝烏鴉，才能順利把『巴德之手』弄到手。
接下來就是專心甩掉這個麻煩的丫頭，然後再呼喚……咦？


轟！

一陣哀嚎，燃燒的火球從天空墜落。柯蒂雅舉著法杖，直指著剛才爆炸的地方。
那是一把幾乎和少女等高的法杖，這樣的長度，顯然有一定重量，但是少女卻能很自在地拿著。
「遜斃了。」
她放下剛施放火球術的法杖，然後急速奔跑，衝過對方的一瞬間，綠寶石構成的杖頭，結結實實地撞上了偷兒的腹部。

她並沒有多做停留，跨過了還躺在屋頂上抽痛的小偷，從屋頂上跳了下去，去尋找從掉落在人群的烏鴉。
這並不難找，在空中有個火球墜落的時候，人群就自動在落點就地散開，所以她不費吹灰之力就上前去。
太好了，這樣就可以交差了！咦…….？

石版路上面，就只有被燒得像隻烤雞的烏鴉和一堆稻草，那烏鴉看上去似乎還活著……只是羽毛都被燒光了！
但是，手套呢！？

柯蒂雅警戒地抬起頭，發現屋頂上打滾的正跳下屋頂，往另一個方向逃逸！
「可惡！敢騙我！站住！」
居然被這種小把戲騙了！莽撞的女孩這下生氣了，開始當街朝著小偷的背影投出一顆顆的火球，並且一路追了上去。
這個時候，人早已聚集起來了，要推開檔住的行人，非常不容易。

「讓開讓開讓開！」珂蒂雅一路施展法術，一面扯開嗓子大喊。這樣一鬧，沿路的混亂是有增無減，路人無辜的閃躲著飛來橫禍，深怕滿天飛舞的火星掉到自己頭上。

在人潮，障礙物，一陣陣驚叫和恐慌過後，好不容易把小偷逼到角落的巷子中。
「你逃不掉了！烏鴉成烤雞了！趕快把東西還給我！」少女平舉著沉重，具有威脅力的法杖。

「你這小女孩什麼都不懂，而且就你一個人，能做什麼？」小偷冷笑道
隔牆的歡呼聲聽很吵，幾乎聽不清楚對話。
「誰說我只有一個人的？」珂蒂雅頗有氣勢的回答道。

「難道不是嗎？」男人挑起眉毛問道。
「……」呃，好像真的是這樣耶……

這時候她才想到自己的莽撞，因為突發事件而造成的莽撞。

當初在早上，正輪到柯蒂雅負責例行性的盤點工作，負責清點寶物庫的寶物們。就在清點的當下，一隻烏鴉突然從倉庫的門口飛了進來，刁走了少女手上正要登記的手套『巴德之手』
被搶的當下，少女顧不得滿屋子的寶物，追了出去，想說不過是一隻烏鴉，要把東西抓回來很簡單。然而，這隻烏鴉居然飛出了窗外，飛到一名穿著連身斗篷的男子身上，把手套交給了主人。

乍聽之下，似乎很難以令人置信，不過確實活生生發生在柯蒂雅眼前。
大概是有人看中學院的寶物而特別讓使魔隨便搶一件寶物過來吧…..這是她的結論。
老實說，少女也不曉得那副鐵手套『巴德之手』的來歷和內容，因為外觀充其量就不過是一副很舊的鐵手套，唯一特別的是這副手套上面有一枚毫無裝飾的鐵戒指。
但是不管外觀如何，身為學院的寶物，就擁有以下的特點；寶貴加昂貴！
所以，身為在場唯一的學生，就有義務去把東西追回來！免得背上『私吞』的大黑鍋。

但是現在想來，的確太匆促了….

「少….少囉唆！你…偷東西就是不對！我要把你送回學校處置！」少女的臉頰開始發燙，急忙爲自己辯解「你這種人，我…我一個人對付就可以了！」
「是這樣嗎…..」小偷緩緩的摸著牆壁，向左一步、兩步、三步….雙膝一蹲，一使勁，居然跳了起來。
他一個飛腳往後跳並轉身，然後…..四肢攀住牆上石板的縫隙，像壁虎一般地往上爬。
不能讓他這樣跑掉！珂蒂雅賣力一跳，伸手一抓…..

鐺啷！
沒抓到！她的手只碰觸到小偷緊抓在手上的『巴德之手』，把手套上的其中一枚戒指拉了下來！

對方完全沒有遲疑，很快地就爬上了牆頭，然後跳了下去。
臨走前，還給了下方徒勞無功的追兵一個諷刺的微笑。


啪唧！珂蒂雅的俏臉上爆出一條青筋，絕對不能讓他得逞！少女舉起法杖，閉目凝神，準備一搏。

啪！一顆青色的閃電球爆了出來，還冒著些微的雷電，看起來著實不好惹。
少女往前一指，雷電球立刻朝著堅實的磚牆奔去。
轟！！！！

厚實的牆馬上被轟出一個大洞！飛散的塵土和石塊立刻混淆了肇事者的視線。
煙霧瀰漫之下，似乎略為看見一個想要逃逸的身型。

「咳咳！別跑！」撲了個空的法師，忍住因為飛塵而流淚的眼睛，衝了出去，但還是撲了個空，左閃右躲的小偷就這樣離開了追兵的視線。
「咳咳，咦….人呢？」好不容易恢復視野的少女，試著從滿臉驚異的群眾中搜尋剛剛逃逸的身影，此時早已不見蹤跡。

「……被逃掉了嗎？真是……耶？這麼多人？」
灰煙完全散去，眼前只見到一個個全副武裝的士兵和騎士，正用武器圍著她…..

「…..呃，現在的情況是…..？」紅髮少女眨眨眼，雙唇微張。
「……」士兵們默默不語。
「…帶下去！」一名壓陣在後方的騎士在面甲後方說道。


「是！」
「啊啊啊！」
____________________________________________
既然要開場~當然要華麗一點啦XD

請以後多多支持!

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

之前的都有看完, 還在想為什麼沒出了, 原來是要翻新啊
那麼就期待接下來的發展啦
希望不要再萬年拖稿就好了

----------


## 虎紋龍

超久沒回來了~~一回來就是為了看拉昂的新篇{黃昏印象}~XD

拉昂大繼續加油吧~等你的新作啊~!!XD

雷昂快出場吧~~~~~(帥) XDDDD

----------


## 我是鹿

整個都不一樣了呢  :Shocked:  

加油加油

非常期待喔!

----------


## M.S.Keith

拖了那麼久結果才打算翻新阿你這混帳XD!!
......其實我也沒資格說你。（哭

好啦那就給我穩定的出文別再給我拖稿了XD!!!

----------


## 藍德

貼到哪都一樣.....
口徑一致的說不要拖xd"...........

之前讓大家等真是不好意思^^"

現在預定~每週一出刊~
沒意外的話會一直持續吧~@@

___________________________________
有人問道雷昂...他這次會比較慢出場...先不用太焦急了~@@(阿阿阿~不要因為這樣就不看了啦~QQ)(大哭)

----------


## 瀟湘

改版了……
感覺還不錯？（思）

感受得到祭典的熱鬧呢……
不過，學院哪邊怎麼都沒其他人追出來呢？
被竊走的重要物品啊……
看來這次是由這邊開始主體了（思）

----------


## 藍德

來~第二篇~希望以後都可以穩定的出阿...  
______________________________________________________
第二節
提前一天的生日

「所以，總地來說，妳沒有過到一個好的聖靈祭？」
「是啦….本來只是想點完東西之後就去逛市集的….現在想都別想了。」回應朋友的話，珂蒂雅嘆氣道，居然在這種時候遇上這種事情….真是有夠倒楣…….
她低頭看了看手掌，掌心上有一枚鐵戒指…..那是『巴德之手』上的一個環節，是唯一能證明這件寶物曾經存在於學院的證據了….
看著戒指，感覺有點悶悶不樂了。

黑髮少女賽娜是珂蒂雅的同班同學，也是她最要好的同學。她看了看珂蒂雅，沉思一下，從背包拿出了一小包東西。
「別這樣想，來，我幫你買了一個禮物，開心點吧。」紙帶上綁著漂亮的繩子，看的初是精心包裝的。
「你不用….」
「明天可是你生日呢！看你現在這樣，就決定提前送你了！」賽娜笑著把禮物塞到珂蒂雅懷中「第六個月循環的第十六天，不就是你的生日嗎？」
生日….啊，對喔，我明天生日！又到了這個時候了啊……

碰！
「生日快樂！」
宿舍的房門突然被打開，歡呼的聲音馬上衝進房間。
一群人正拿著塗滿鮮奶油的草莓蛋糕，蛋糕上漂浮著一顆小小的，溫暖的火球。
「珂蒂雅，恭喜你滿17歲了！」一名黑色毛皮的狼獸人高興的捧著蛋糕。
「人類總是改變的這麼快，你變得更漂亮了！」一名貌美的精靈說道
在另一旁褐色皮膚的蟲族人，難得微笑著點了點頭。
「斯卡特！莉蓮！奧圖！你們也來了？」壽星又驚又喜地喊道。

「我們聽說你今天被老師罵了一頓，看來你……嘔！」
「我們決定提前慶祝你的生日，反正也是明天，就趁現在幫你慶生！大家開心點吧！」年輕的精靈女孩莉蓮收起撞擊獸人的手肘，若無其事的說道。
寡言的奧圖猛點頭。
「你們……」

「來吧，大家都準備好禮物了！」賽娜拉過一張小桌子，放上蛋糕。
「我先我先！」狼獸人拿出了一把作工簡單而細緻的匕首「法師最忌穢有人接近，這東西可以給你防身。哎呀，你也知道，你這外觀不管是人類還是獸人，都是個美少女，當心有人……嗚喔！」
「我呢，我的禮物是這個。」精靈笑咪咪的收起拳頭，從口袋拿出一個精緻的小盒子。打開來，是一對精緻的耳環，上面以珍珠和銀鏈點綴。「我知道你不戴首飾，不過當你有需要的時候，可以戴上去喔，這可是有魔法的『媚惑耳環』呢！」
「……」蟲族拿出一個古僕的陶笛，拿著靠近嘴，示意可以吹奏，然後交給對方。

珂蒂雅滿心驚喜的收下了匕首、耳環和陶笛。
「謝謝你們！」她發自內心的道謝。

「珂蒂雅，還有一個禮物，拆開來吧！」賽娜指著剛才送的小包裹。
壽星拿起包裹，仔細地將繩子解開，拆了開來。

「這是….？」
「雖然沒有其他人的禮物那般貴重，不過我覺得很適合你呢。」摯友有點不好意思地說道。

那是一條緞帶！
緞帶的顏色偏黃，摸上去有如水一般的柔順細緻。夕陽光輝的照耀下，緞帶發出黃金般的色澤。
「這真是美。」珂蒂雅打從心底讚嘆道。
「戴上去吧，這個可以當髮帶，看起來會更有活力喔！」賽娜高興地說道。

這樣美麗的緞帶拿來綁頭髮？
珂蒂雅的頭髮其實並不長，長度連肩膀都不到，有需要嗎？
不過在期盼之下，她還是拿起緞帶，準備綁在頭上。
「等一下。」莉蓮笑著說道「我來幫妳綁吧，以後就這樣綁吧。」
「咦？」
「放心，看我的。」

說完，手就在少女的紅髮上面動作了。
很快的，精靈拍了一下頭髮「好了！」說完，從桌上拿了一面小鏡子來。

緞帶在頭上綁成了像是髮圈般的形式，金色的髮帶配上落日般的紅髮，看起來更顯活潑而華麗。
「這是……？」她撥了撥耳旁
「這樣綁不是很可愛嗎？很適合你呢。」

緞帶的盡頭，在頭的左側綁上了一個大蝴蝶結，剩餘的緞帶則垂在耳邊。

她看了看鏡子，左照照右照照，滿意地笑了。

＊
「來來來！蛋糕！」斯卡特把蛋糕推向前「我說阿，總算輪到可以吃蛋糕了，當時這個蛋糕啊…..咿阿！」
「看到上面的『祈願之燭』了嗎？」莉蓮把腳併攏，優雅的坐著「許個願望吧！生日許的願望，就一定會實現。」
奧圖看著珂蒂雅，眼中有所期盼。

「來吧，許個願！」賽娜鼓勵著好友。
「許願啊……」珂蒂雅看蛋糕上漂浮的小火光。

儘管因為命運而成為孤兒，但是她平安長大，還成年了。
望向四周，有這些好友幫她慶生，他們是在一入學就一起成長，認識的夥伴。不論是過去還是現在未來，他們的友誼都會持續，她堅信會如此。
這樣一來，她，珂蒂雅.安賽提斯，似乎什麼都有了，什麼都不缺了…..

那，要許什麼樣的願望呢？
「…….」

對了！就那個吧！儘管常常聽說，但是不曾品嘗過也不曾真正經歷過。
決定了，就許這個願望吧。

紅髮少女雙手合十，閉目垂思。
然後，睜開眼睛。

呼~~

＊
送走了慶生的好友，已經是夜晚了。
她點亮幾枚螢光菌，放入玻璃瓶內，在明亮而穩定的光輝中，她看著今天送來的禮物，臉上不禁泛起了微笑。
她撥了撥髮帶，起身準備收拾房間。

噹啷！

一聲清脆的聲響，在夜中顯得非常突兀。
「這是……？」她彎下腰，發現一枚小小的反光物在地上。
那是一枚鐵戒指。
鐵戒指？喔，對了，那是白天從巴德之手上面脫下來的。
在光線下，她再度撿視這枚戒指。
戒指的表面經過打磨，非常光滑。外觀上沒有任何裝飾，看起來就像是鐵灰色的一個環圈罷了，非常的不起眼。
「恩….」透過燈光，戒指忠實地反射出少女好奇的雙眸。
看樣子，似乎真的只是裝飾品。
「算了，看來也沒什麼特別的。」珂蒂雅放下戒指，將它擱置在桌上：這究竟還是來自於寶物上的零件，明天必須送回倉庫去。
然後，她拿起陶笛，耳環收進書桌的抽屜，然後伸手拿起獸人送的匕首。

「啊！」一不小心，白皙的玉手上碰出了一道鮮紅的痕跡。
這時候珂蒂雅才想到她之前因為好奇，想看看這把匕首而把它從劍套中拔了出來，結果居然忘了收回去。
少女的鮮血緩緩凝結成珠，掉落在書桌上。

答！
珂蒂雅趕緊把匕首收進劍套，然後用含著手指，想找一條手帕把血跡擦掉。她拿起了一條手帕，一低頭….
血跡不見了，桌上空空如也，一樣的木紋，並沒有沾染到紅色的痕跡。
大概是到地上了吧，她正要彎下腰去查看時，突然停住了。

血跡還是在桌面上，並沒有滴到地板上。
但是，紅色的痕跡卻是緩緩消失！定神一看，血就滴在戒指上面。而戒指本身上面的紅漬卻逐步消失，有如海綿一樣的透了過去….
如海綿一樣？！珂蒂雅驚覺到這個事實，慌張的拿起戒指一看，這才發現：

這枚戒指居然在吸血！

珂蒂雅愣愣的看著血跡從戒指上消失，然後，鐵一般的樸實指環，開始泛出淡淡的藍光。
（這到底是….？）

*滾出去！*

法師嚇得把戒指掉了下去。
剛剛那是什麼？那是什麼聲音？
那是一個不屬於她，或是她認識的任何人的聲音。就在檢查的時候，非常突然的響在她耳邊。
不，不應該說是在耳邊，而是在心裡面！那是一個從來不屬於她的思緒和情感。那是一個集合了相當多複雜而陌生的情緒，對於現在的她，是完全容不下的情緒。
珂蒂雅愣愣地看著躺在地板上的戒指，那看起來就和外表一樣，似乎完全的無辜，完全的無害。
但是，她聽到的情緒卻是那麼的強烈！

這到底是什麼東西？好奇心油然而生，變成羽毛一般，不斷地搔弄著，無法忽視。
但是與其是好奇心，不如說是另外一種心情作祟，想讓她再度去碰那枚戒指，想再去多了解。
於是，她撿起了那枚戒指。

*滾出去！不要管我！*

果不其然，那個聲音再度貫了進來，直接衝擊到法師的腦袋。
雖然已經有點心理準備，但是突如其來的聲響還是讓她差點鬆手。這下讓她更加確定了，那個情緒和內容。
彷彿受傷的野獸一樣，那是一種非常複雜的情緒，珂蒂雅深深的感覺到……

那是一種混雜了悲傷、憤怒、和悔恨的情緒……這是……

「喂！珂蒂雅！」
「哇！」
突如其來的開門聲，狼獸人朋友斯卡特從門口探出頭來，把紅髮少女嚇得又把戒指丟到地上，發出清脆的聲響。
「你不用這麼驚訝吧…..」
「你！這裡是女生宿舍耶！你怎麼進來的？」珂蒂雅好氣又好笑的說道「還有，這裡是女生的閨房耶！你怎麼可以不敲門就開門的？」
「哎呀！人老了！我都忘了咩！」斯卡特不好意思地笑道「你留了信說要找我，那是什麼事情？」
信……？
「什麼信？」珂蒂雅一頭霧水的問道「我為什麼要留信給你？剛剛不是才見過面嗎？」
「啊哈哈，是喔。」斯卡特笑咪咪的說道「你說沒有就沒有吧！」
「哈？」
「對了，剛剛你是不是掉了這個？」說完，狼獸人撿起一樣物品：一枚戒指。
「啊！那是……」
「這東西很好看呢！來！我幫你戴上！」斯卡特笑咪咪的抓起珂蒂雅纖細的手，然後拿起戒指往大拇指上面套過去。

「喂！」珂蒂雅大喊，但是已經來不及了，對方的動作熟練且快速，這個可疑的物品已經套上了大拇指上。
鐵戒指沉重而冰冷，說真的，並不是個很適合當飾品的東西……更何況這東西居然會吸血！
「就是這樣啦！很棒吧！」斯卡特舉起大拇指「既然都是誤會一場，就當作是一場夢吧！再見啦！」
話一剛落，狼獸人立刻退出房間，碰地一聲關上房門。
「你給我等一下！」珂蒂雅追上前去。

碰！
「你這傢伙！我剛剛不是說……」
「珂蒂雅？怎麼了？」好友賽娜站在走廊盡頭，捧著書，正要下樓去。
「賽娜，斯卡特那傢伙怎麼了？我不是說過這枚戒指是那副鐵手套的東西所以不能動，而他居然闖進我的房間……」
「斯卡特？」摯友歪著頭「闖進你的房間？」
「對啊，剛剛才從我房間跑出去，你有看到他嗎？」
「珂蒂雅……」賽娜一臉擔心的看著對方「從剛剛到現在都沒有人進出你的房門，走廊也都是空的，只有我拿著書正要還給樓下的學姊，只有看到你跑出來……你是發燒了嗎？」
「咦？他剛剛不是……」
「沒有莉蓮或是我的帶領，他是不可能進來這個女生宿舍的！更何況他剛剛和其他獸人朋友跑去喝酒了，怎麼會出現在這裡呢？」賽娜還是滿臉疑惑。
「……」

（既然都是誤會一場，就當作是一場夢吧！）
斯卡特的話語，那個不像平常的『他』的話語，依舊在她耳邊迴蕩著。
那…剛……剛剛那是……
她低頭看了一下左手，鐵製的戒指還在大拇指上，反射著燈光……

----------


## 瀟湘

> 來~第二篇~希望以後都可以穩定的出阿...


我該祈禱嗎？（思）

生日慶祝會感覺很熱鬧呢……
四個種族送的禮物
扣掉人族不提，其實也是在暗示種族特性吧？

戒指那邊……
懸疑的氣氛很成功呢？（思）
感覺那狼人說不定是戒指構築的幻影
而聲音……讓我想到雷昂呢？

話說回來
珂蒂雅會不會太容易放棄追查了？（汗）
一般都會直接把戒指脫下吧……
還是這也是戒指的魔力？（思）

----------


## 藍德

> 我該祈禱嗎？（思）
> 
> 生日慶祝會感覺很熱鬧呢……
> 四個種族送的禮物
> 扣掉人族不提，其實也是在暗示種族特性吧？
> 
> 戒指那邊……
> 懸疑的氣氛很成功呢？（思）
> 感覺那狼人說不定是戒指構築的幻影
> ...


構築的幻影嗎?這想法很有意思(笑)
與其說是放棄追查
不如說是沒有時間把戒指脫下來~

不過~之後的事情明天就會知道了
為了慶祝明天生日~明天會提早貼出1-3~請期待吧

----------


## 藍德

本來是要在下週一放出來的~不過因為今天是生日....為了有點表示XD
所以將1-3提前釋出~
這一篇莫名的爆字XD~字數比之前還要多一些....請慢用  
這一篇算是第一章的高潮了~請不要錯過了喔!
______________________________________________________________________

第三節
夢境之廳

（既然都是誤會一場，就當作是一場夢吧！）
那個到底是誰……？珂蒂雅看著手上的戒指，沉思著。

一場夢……現在想來，這絕對不是斯卡特會講的話，因為認識他的人都知道，他不可能會講這種充滿浪漫情懷的話語。但是與其說是浪漫，不如說是一種惡作劇？黑狼眼中的笑意似乎隱隱約約有著惡作劇的意思，和平常的他真的很不一樣……
珂蒂雅握著大拇指，試圖想把戒指拔下來。
唔……奇怪？再用點力……
不管怎麼使勁，戒指似乎不動分毫。彷彿卡在手指上，完全動不了了！
試了將近五分鐘之後，終於宣告放棄。
天啊！怎麼今天連續發生這麼詭異的事情阿？珂蒂雅不禁這樣想。

好在，戒指雖然套在手上，卻完全沒有任何動靜，就連剛剛出現的陌生思緒也都不再出現了。雖然拔不下來，但是卻完全沒有任何的不適和異狀。
（明天再去問問看老師好了。）
她這樣想著，衣服也不換，就這樣穿著紅色長袍往床上倒了下去，白天的追逐讓少女筋疲力盡。
軟綿綿的枕頭和床鋪，從窗外吹來涼爽的夜風，就算煩惱滿腹，但來是不敵睡意，不知不覺的，沉沉睡去…… 

＊
唔……
堅硬的觸感讓筋骨無法舒緩，粗糙的表面磨著纖細的肌膚，並平常更加寒冷的氣息侵入體內。
不適的感覺，強迫珂蒂雅睜開眼睛。
「咦？」少女起身，發現她在一個完全陌生的環境。
伸出手，什麼都看不見，這裡完全是一片漆黑！
她並不怕黑，但是未知卻讓她卻步，尤其是，她明明才從柔軟的床鋪上睡去，現在居然醒在這個地方！
「今天的怪事真的越來越多了……」珂蒂雅無奈的說道，並召喚出法杖，一動念，法杖前方的寶石立刻發出耀眼而穩定的光芒。
這下終於可以靠著光亮來探勘環境了！
這裡是一個挑高的雄偉大廳！四周有著巨大的石柱，直挺的聳立著，一直延伸到光輝照耀不到的地方。從斑駁的痕跡看來，這裡已經年代非常久遠，然而從石柱那複雜的基座看來，當初一定是十分華麗璀璨的事物。
地板則是由眾多的細小瓷磚舖成的，儘管年代久遠，上面的顏色早已大不如前，不過各種形狀的瓷磚，在地上型成了複雜的圖案。
這裡究竟是哪裡？為什麼我會來這裡呢？
她看著腳下的瓷磚，上面鑲嵌著一副圖畫。
一個手持長劍的人類……是人類吧？臉部的部分已經散亂到不清楚了，對峙著一個巨大的野獸。
那個野獸通體白色……看來似乎白色，有著藍色的鬃毛，頭上有一支長角，背後有一對巨大的黑翼，正耀武揚威地伸展著。
那是什麼？是狼還是獅子？還是不知名的野獸？

而且不知道是不是畫錯了，這樣的野獸，居然還有三條尾巴？
這是什麼動物阿？就算是奇形怪狀的魔獸和怪物，也沒有這個樣子的吧？

把手杖舉高，亮光依舊照不到天花板。但是照到了每一根柱子上面的台座，看來這是用來放火把的地方……只是年代久遠，火把早已熄滅並且化灰腐爛了，留下空空的台座。每一個台座都各有不同的造型，唯一的共同點是：每一個台座都雕刻著不同的怪物，而且都頗大的。
是怪物吧？有牛首人身的、有羊首魚身的、短鼻的象頭配上老虎的身軀……形狀各異，都是非常荒謬的造型，要是畫在紙上肯定很滑稽。但是，此時此刻所見的，就只有詭異兩個字足以形容。

（這到底是什麼鬼地方？）珂蒂雅緊戒地握緊法杖。
如此廣大的廢墟，居然連雜草或是蜘蛛都沒長過，唯一在這裡飄蕩的就只有灰塵。皮靴踏步的聲音，清晰可聞，就連清柔的呼吸都變得很粗重。

匡！
啊……痛痛痛，撞到了……
光顧著左顧右盼，不知不覺中已經走到底了，才一轉身就直接撞到牆上。看來不管在哪邊，莽撞脫線個性還是沒改。
牆上嗎？奇怪，明明四周還有路。
她後退一步，把法杖舉到前面。不看還好，結果馬上嚇出一身冷汗。

那是一個有著男人的上半身，獅子的下半身的怪物，正直盯著她看！
法杖的光輝照到上半身，原來這不完全是男人的上半身……因為這具強壯男人的軀體上，居然安了一個獅子的頭！還長著一對長長的羊角！組合之詭異，彷彿是拼湊出來的作品。
獅子的臉上看不出表情，一動也不動。

「呃……對不起，請問出口哪邊走？」珂蒂雅緊張的笑了，嘴角抽動著。
「……」

沒有回應。
這時她才仔細看了清楚，對方沒有回應是理所當然的。

石像怎麼可能會有回應呢？
發現這點的法師啞然失笑，要不是對方上下顏色都是冷漠的灰色和石頭特有的紋路，這個雕像可說是栩栩如生！
雖然說搞不懂這麼大型的石像為什麼要放在路中央，但她還是聳了聳肩，不再去想這些問題，繞過石像，繼續行走


……本來是要這樣的。


另外一對石像座落在怪物石像的兩側，擋住了去路。
奇怪，剛剛有這一對石像嗎？

石像看起來像是瘦骨嶙峋的惡魔，又像是野獸，被上的蝠翼聳立著……這個形象珂蒂雅倒是熟多了……她在學院的上空很常見到，那些都用來守衛學院用的。
這是石像鬼！這些正是棲息在古堡，晝伏夜出的石像鬼！
「這……」

她愣愣的看著石像鬼的雕像，天曉得這些東西會不會再她經過的時候活過來？她才一個小小的法師見習生，不可能一次對付得了兩隻石像鬼。
等等，這裡居然會出現可能會動的石像鬼……這就表示……

珂蒂雅不安的轉過頭看著怪物的石像
那個怪物也正轉頭回看著她。

少女又把頭轉回去，看來她的推測……等一下！！！
紅髮少女再度把頭扭過去，沒錯！是這個『怪物』正在看她！
珂蒂雅深吸一口氣……準備…
「等一下！」『怪物』一把衝上前去，把正要尖叫的嘴捂住，動作快到不可思議。
「我們無意傷害妳，請您放心。」面無表情的獅頭低聲說道「但是這座遺跡不是每一個人都歡迎妳這樣的存在，所以請保持安靜。如果妳保證不大叫，我就放開妳。」
珂蒂雅點點頭，會同意的原因純粹是因為她快不能呼吸了。
「謝謝您。」『怪物』放開了少女，緩緩的放下對方。

……

「呃……你們？」過了十幾秒，珂蒂雅才開口對著眼前的『怪物』問道，眼睛還不時打量著對方。原本身為石頭的質感和紋路消失了，取而代之的是青綠色的獅頭和獅子的身軀，但是獅子身軀上方連接著人的身體，卻還是保持著肉色。
「我們恭候您多時了，安賽提斯小姐。」『怪物』彎下前腳，上身舉了個躬，禮貌地說道。
「等我？你……你怎麼會知道我的名字？」
獅頭上似乎面無表情，但是從語音中聽出來，他似乎想表達善意「我們受託，特意迎接您，關於您的疑問，只要您跟著我們走，只要能夠回答的，在下有問必答。」
語氣非常的謙恭有禮，和詭異的外型完全不搭。
「呃……這樣喔？」珂蒂雅討了個沒趣，同時眼角看見兩側的石像鬼活動起來，緩步的移動到她的背後。
「您來這裡有一項必然的事在等待著您，還請您跟著我。」『怪物』有禮地說道「這邊請。」
說完，怪物轉過身去，甩了一下尾巴，示意跟上來。
順道一題，那條尾巴也不是獅子該有的尾巴，而是一條佈滿綠色鱗片的……毒蛇！

跟這樣一個怪物一起深入未知的地盤？怎麼想都不對勁，要是把我引道更深的地方或是有什麼壞事發生怎麼辦呢？即使是粗心大意如珂蒂雅，也隱隱約約覺得不妥。
不過，轉念一想，這裡本來就是未知的地方，與其靠自己，不如找個幫手。更何況，如果對方真有任何歹念，也早就動手了，畢竟這裡沒有其他人，根本不需要隱藏什麼。憑著這樣的想法，珂蒂雅也邁步前進，膽大如她，決定和『怪物』並排走，這樣好進行對談。

「所以……這裡是哪裡？」她決定主動提問。
「非常抱歉，在下無可奉告。」
「我怎麼來這裡的？」
「無可奉告，小姐。」
「你怎麼會知道我過來？又怎麼知道我的名字？」
「無可奉告。」

「你不是說有問必答嗎……」連問了四個問題都是沒有答案的，珂蒂雅有點不高興了。
「是的，但是在下同時也說過『只要能夠回答的，在下有問必答』。」『怪物』說道，語氣聽起來依舊有禮。
「那你說這些有什麼用啊……」珂蒂雅開始生氣了「那你能回答什麼？」
「這就要取決於您的問題了。」

「……」有問和沒問一樣。
「我們想說這樣會比較有禮貌，小姐您不喜歡嗎？」獅頭眨了眨眼。
「……」不知道為什麼，不管眼前是什麼怪東西，珂蒂雅突然有一鼓想狠狠扁一頓的衝動。

「那你們到底是什麼東西……？」連敬語都懶了，珂蒂雅忍著頭上的怒氣問道。
「恩，這個可以回答。」『怪物』點頭說道，似乎很高興終於有個問題可以回答了「我們是『合成獸』。」
「合成獸？」
「你應該看過這些柱子上的台座了吧，每一個都有不同的造型作為外觀。」屬於人類的健壯手臂指著光芒盡頭的台座「這些是，很久以前有一群實驗者，自行拼湊出來的各種動物。」
「怎麼拼湊的？」珂蒂雅問道。
獅臉慘然一笑……如果那是笑容的話「活體實驗。」
「這……」珂蒂雅瞪著對方看，難怪這邊的所有雕像，看起來都像是拼湊出來的樣子，是由各種不同的動物結合而成的「這是多久以前的事情了？」
「多久？啊啊啊……很久很久了，久到我們都數不清了……我們被『改良』過之後，除非被殺，不然我們不會死亡……所以我們就一直都在這邊了。」
「為什麼會做出這種事情？」少女的臉放緩了，她開始憐憫這些『怪物』了
「這……這個我們就不知道了，因為我們本來都是一般的動物拼出來的……等到我們有智慧和意識的時候，他們……已經離開了。」『怪物』望向前方深不可測的黑暗，緩緩的說道。

沉默了好一會，只有清晰的步伐聲回蕩著

「那，您還有什麼問題呢？」『怪物』首先打破沉默。
「我們要去哪裡？」珂蒂雅問道「如果不能回答就不用回答了。」
「啊啊啊，我正等著您問呢，小姐。」聲音似乎聽起來很高興「就是……」

呼~~~
正當要答話的時候，數十個光球從他們身後飛了過來，動作非常的不規律，在漆黑的背景繞出一個個漂亮的弧線。在空中飛舞的身影，看起來十分壯觀。
啪！啪！啪！啪！每一個光球閃著微弱的青色光芒，飛到柱子旁後往上升，最後在異獸的台座上停步。
光球開始逐步照亮著大廳，詭異的亮光由遠到近，將遠方的大廳顯現出來。
「糟了！他們來了！」『怪物』警覺的轉過身來「你們兩個！到後面去，盡可能擋住他們！」
石像鬼們點了點頭，站起身張開翅膀，以極快的速度往回飛。
「上來！」強壯有力的手臂一把抓住紅髮少女，猛力一抽，將她往自己的背上丟。
「坐好！抱住我的腰！」獅臉低吼道，四隻獸掌開始狂奔，四週的柱子開始快速地後退。

「咦？」儘管滿腹疑惑，珂蒂雅還是盡可能在顛簸的獅背上坐好，雙手環住對方肌肉糾結的腰部，風在她耳邊呼嘯著，紅色的髮絲飛了起來。她難掩好奇的，轉頭查看四周

原來，這邊不算是大廳，而是一座長廊。
是一個大到誇張的長廊！寬度和大教堂有得比，長度卻是數百到數千倍都有可能。

光球一路點亮著四週的台座，開始散發著光芒。
然而，『怪物』的腳步卻不曾停下，賣力的往黑暗跑過去。兩側的柱子亮了起來，卻又迅速後退，然後又亮起來，這樣的循環一直快速的持續著。

珂蒂雅往後看，發現無數的光球正往後面追來，並且四下散開，往周圍的柱子上面安身然後發亮，但是只是長廊被照亮罷了，為什麼要這樣跑？
答案很快就出來了，在光球停住的台座上，開始產生微妙的變化。原本擁護著台座的各種合成獸的雕刻，開始龜裂，一片片的掉落在地上。石版下面的軀體，開始蠢蠢欲動。
眼球上的石版剝落，合成獸的眼珠開始迅速轉動。尾巴失去了束縛，猛力的擺動，自由的肢體，開始任意的伸展。

合成獸們紛紛攀爬下巨大的石柱，在一片茫然中，奔馳的『怪物』和上面的人類，成為他們進食的首選目標，他們各自擺動原本不屬於他們的肢體，狂熱的追了上去。
這是什麼啊？我怎麼會跑來這種地方？太多的疑惑讓她不禁想要大吼，儘管她並不害怕，但是太多的疑問讓她無法承受。

後面的合成獸群越來越多了，彷彿約好的，他們蜂擁而上，數量多到讓這個小法師感到心寒。
光球的速度越來越快了，合成獸復甦的地點離自己越來越近了。現在不用轉頭就可以看到有數顆光點正繞著詭異的舞步，在身旁飛舞。原本餘音嬝嬝的吼聲也變得更為宏亮，聲音也越來越雜。

擦！一隻有著人臉的獵豹閃身到人型獅的面前。
「抓好了！」『怪物』高聲提醒，後腿一使勁，跳了過去。

身旁的合成獸越來越多了。
一群背上長著肉瘤的野狼追到了腳下，接著縱身一躍。
喀啦！
很不悅耳的聲音隨之響起，珂蒂雅逼得不得不使用法杖在狼怪的頭上敲下去，只用一隻手抱住同伴的腰，這下變得更顛簸了。但是她沒時間休息，她立刻轉向另外一邊發射了幾個火球，只聽到幾聲哀嚎，究竟打中了沒，無法確認。
『怪物』開始大口喘氣，人類的上半身不斷的出汗，四隻腳依舊沒停過。

『怪物』側著身體，把追在身側的狼怪逼到一旁，猛力一蹬，將狼怪撞擊在結實的石柱上。接著換往另一邊側身，將另外一隻狼怪撞上柱子去。
即使這樣沿路清除，合成獸的數量有增無減。藍色的光球有如追魂的鐮刀一般，無情的在身旁飛舞。

「沒有路了！」珂蒂雅終於見到這無止境的長廊盡頭。
盡頭前方有一道台階，台階上坐落著一個石製的王座，儘管不是很完整，但看起來就是非常高大氣派。
「不，這就是目的地了！」『怪物』一腳踏過追逐的合成獸，筆直的前進。

他加速了，儘管少女也感覺得出他已經非常疲憊了，但還是拼出一絲力氣，做最後的加速。
獅子的身軀奮力一躍，這個高度和距離遠遠超過真正的獅子該有的能力了。在少女即將要放手的瞬間，『怪物』轟然落地了。
「我只能送你到這！之後就是妳的任務了！」他雙手扶好珂蒂雅，快速的說道。
「任務？什麼……」
獅子人立起來，僅有後腿著地，然後向前倒下，強壯的前腿隨著重力加速度往王座上面一踏。

嘎~~~~
沉重的石製王座居然後退了一步，露出一個方型的小洞。
「安賽提斯小姐，雖然相處時間不多，不過之後就是靠妳自己了，祝妳好運。」
「等……等一下！我……」珂蒂雅腦中一團混亂，愣愣的看著大洞和緩緩圍上的合成獸，每一個的組合都像活生生的夢厭。
「快進去！」說著，『怪物』雙手一推，把少女推進洞裡。
「『他』就拜託妳了！請代我轉達；『喀麥拉』向他問好，請他不要再回來了！」

「你……」洞穴下是一個陡長的滑梯，珂蒂雅最後見到的，是『喀麥拉』對著她豎起大拇指的樣子。
然後，又是一片黑暗了。
______________________________________________________________________________
有人問過我"卡美拉"會不會出現XD~
我的答案是~有的XD當然,但我的翻譯名稱不是這樣叫的XD....

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

合成獸啊, 沒想到這個也鋼練了(拖走)
接下來應該就是雷昂的登場了吧?
今天是你的生日啊...生日快樂喔

----------


## 藍德

部分靈感的確是剛煉的...不過當然有所不同就是了XD"...

雷昂的確會在下一節出現~不過出場方式也不太一樣就是了XD

----------


## 瀟湘

奇美拉？（思）

柯帝雅會到這裡
應該也和喀麥拉以及戒指有關吧？

不知道雷昂和喀麥拉之間有什麼關係……
不過外面敵人眾多
或許喀麥拉能如願長眠了吧？（思）

另外
拉昂要不要試著在文章之間加上連結？
方便後來的讀者，能夠一篇篇的閱讀
像是在1-2下加上這樣的連結：
←往1-1　　往1-3→

對後來的讀者想來會方便很多；
如果可以的話，能學小迪那樣加上目錄串就更好了（思）

----------


## 虎紋龍

出新的了~~出新的了~~!!!XDDD

感覺這次不止是雷昂而已~ 不知道怪物(合成獸)以後有沒有機會也變成柯蒂雅的

夥伴~!!?( 我看很難~!! )

雷昂快出場吧~!!XD

----------


## 藍德

今天比較晚...不過好在趕在今天發表啦@@~
雷昂出現啦~!(算是吧XD)
________________________________________________________
第四節
白色巨獸


「咿啊啊啊~~~」
漫長的黑色滑坡，彷彿永遠滑不完似的，直直的把珂蒂雅往下送。

「現在又是什麼啊？」從頭到尾都是狀況外的法師大喊著，完全不了解自己來這奇怪的地方有何意義，為什麼會陷入險境？她完全沒有頭緒。
而且，剛剛居然還有一個莫名其妙的怪物在幫助她，完成『任務』
「啊！不管了啦！！等到我醒來，就都會消失了。」最後她決定自暴自棄的把所有的事情都丟給『夢』來解釋「只要我醒來，我就會回到床鋪上，然後繼續睡我的覺……好痛！」
砰！
到底了。

「啊啊……好痛。」少女撫著臀部，已經有點自暴自棄地想著「想不到這個夢還真是真實，連痛覺都有。」
她拍了拍灰塵，站起身來，查看周圍，臉上不禁皺起眉頭。

噹噹噹噹……
呼~呼~
這裡不完全是黑暗的，廣闊的石版牆上浮現出大量的符文，此起彼落的一明一滅。角落也點著淡淡的亮光，儘管不亮，但是至少有光。雖然這點讓人欣喜，但是無數的鐵鍊從牆上延伸出去，還不時在地發出撞擊聲，這樣的景象，怎麼看也讓人安不下心來。雖然聽得到風聲，但是似乎感覺不到任何的空氣流動。
來自四面八方的鐵鍊一直延伸到房間中央，但是距離過遠，根本看不清楚，指有隱約的看到中間似乎有個龐然大物，正位於中央的一個法陣上，魔法陣本身也散發著淡淡的光輝。

不過因為有亮光，法師也就懶得使用照明了。整理一下散亂的頭髮，調整一下金色髮帶，撫平長袍的皺折後就可以往前邁步了。
房間非常的安靜，皮靴的聲音非常地清晰，側耳傾聽，除了鐵鍊不規律的叮噹作響之外，還有風聲……是風聲嗎？突然珂蒂雅有點懷疑。

*滾出去！*

突如其來的聲音把女孩嚇得跳起來，又是那個聲音！這和之前在房間感應到的思緒完全一樣！難道……
她驚訝地看著大拇指上的戒指，那是白天的意外中得到的鐵戒指，後來被『意外』的戴了上去。

*滾出去！*

又響起來了，這個思緒。聽起來，這個思緒……

明明知道不可以靠近，但是直覺告訴法師，這裡有些什麼，如果上前一探究竟，或許能得到解答，可以解釋這一次所發生的所有事情。更重要的是，這個聲音聽起來……
她往前踏出了一步、兩步、三步……

*不要靠近！*
那是一個憤怒野獸的吶喊，雖然不是實質的聲音，但是就是有這種感覺。但是，卻又有那麼一點哀傷，這個感覺非常的熟悉……彷彿……

她繼續往前踏步，四步、五步、六步……
雖然搞不懂自己究竟能來做什麼，但是，現在所進行的事情，絕對和此事有關聯。
有關聯！一定和白天的事物有相關！她看著手上的戒指……
＊
「這就是巴德之手？」柯蒂雅看著寶箱內的物品。
那是一雙鐵手套，尺寸很大，看來是打造給獸人這般高大的種族使用的。儘管這副手套已經擁有數千年的歷史，但仍然保養得非常好，彷彿隨時都可以穿戴。手套外部刻滿了上古符文，在光下型成一個個影子的紋路。手套上面每一根手指，都有一個鐵戒指，但是卻完全光滑沒有紋路。

她低頭看了看說明的小紙條。
『封神時代的英雄之一，黑豹獸人巴德.隆斯特所使用過的鐵手套。他封印了上古的破壞神，並建立了獸人國里約的雛型…..』整篇其實都是以手套的主人來做說明，對於手套本身卻是只有寥寥數句。
這手套充其量只是因為主人的名氣而被保存的吧….觀者無不如此想著。

美艷的導師辛西亞敲敲陳舊的箱子，說道「這是很久以前，隆斯特家族借給我們學院的物品，剛剛才從展覽撤下來，妳就把它，還有其他我說的東西送到倉庫吧，過一段時間他們會派人來收，要好好保管才行。」
「為什麼我要去做？」這種工作不是都交給工人嗎？
「妳上個日循環的考試，我有說不過的人會怎麼樣嗎？」導師挑起一邊眉毛。
「勞動服務……」
「這不就結了？還有，這個月每個循環的最後一天，妳都要來倉庫去做檢查。」導師嚴厲的口氣不容許任何反駁，眼神有如冰塊般的寒冷。
「是……」紅髮少女垂頭喪氣，上前要把裝著手套的箱子蓋上。

啪！
「不過……當初怎麼會想借這個東西呢？」說真的，這種道具在學院中並不少見「這個好像也只是特別有歷史意義的東西吧？」她拿起箱子好奇的問道。
「因為這個道具含有隱藏的力量，一種未知的力量。」美女導師說道，「並不是那些符文，那些符文組合起來完全沒有任何意義，頂多是裝飾……但是這個道具，確實有屬性附著在上，但是完全沒有發揮過，也許當滿足了某些條件，這個物品的能力才會被發揮，很多魔法物品都是這樣的。」她繼續說道，「但是，我完全偵測不出這個魔法物品發動條件和能力在哪，有可能是會突然產生力量，也有可能是忽然傳送到某一處……然後……」
「是喔……」不專心的學生有點昏昏欲睡的，恍惚的把寶箱拿了出去

＊
（當時她說……呃……）珂蒂雅皺起眉頭（算了！反正這一定就是我手上的東西搞鬼的吧……）
終於走到可以看到石室正中央的地方了。

那是眾多鐵鍊的盡頭，看來的確束縛著什麼東西，看起來頗大的。

呼~~呼~~
風聲越來越大了。
但是，這裡卻是完全不透風，為什麼會有風聲？
難道說，這個聲音根本不是風聲！
那是呼吸聲！一吐一息的呼吸聲。

隨著聲音，黑影規律的起伏，看來似乎是在睡覺？
珂蒂雅放輕了腳步，掂著腳向前走。一步、兩步、三步……
.
看來的確在睡覺，看來似乎是一種動物……而且毛茸茸的？不過哪種有毛皮的動物是這麼大的？
珂蒂雅靜靜的召喚出法杖，默默的發出柔和的光芒，為了怕把不名動物吵醒，所以刻意把光放柔。她把發光的法杖舉高，探頭一瞧。

這…這是……
那是一隻白獅子！是一個體型十分巨大的白獅子，大小至少和小型的馬車有得比。一身純白的毛皮，在柔和的光下反射著溫柔的光芒，毛皮底下的肌肉強健非常。銀藍色的鬃毛濃密的鑲在熟睡的獅頭旁邊，巨大的獅頭上，居然還長著一隻黃金般的獨角。背上有一對漆黑如墨的龍翼，將整個身體蓋住。

這……這個組合好像在哪裡看過？
啊！對了，那不就是一開始在地上看到的瓷磚畫，上面嵌鑲的莫名野獸嗎？
她隱約記得，那個地磚上拼出來的畫，那是一個人類拿著長劍對著一隻特異的白獅子。那隻白獅子……當時畫中的他看起來十分猙獰，似乎是著很可怕的猛獸。
紅髮少女跨過地上的尾巴，靠近點看。

難怪，這邊有這麼多的鐵鍊綁在白獅子的身上，但是，除此之外，還有其他特點。

白獅子的左前腿有鐵銬束縛著，但是鐵鍊卻沒有延伸到牆壁上，而是僅僅幾個環就繫成的短鏈。而右前腿雖然沒有鐵鐐，但是卻有一圈沒有毛皮的傷痕。白獅粗壯的脖子上面有一條鐵製項圈，項圈下方則用鐵鍊繫著一顆寶石，寶石微微的發出淡藍色的光芒。

嘎……嘎魯魯……
白獅子在睡夢中，居然在磨牙。

嘻！
發現這點的珂蒂雅忍不住偷笑了一聲，怕吵醒又連忙壓下來。還以為多可怕，不過看來也很可愛的樣子？她仔細再看看白獅子的頭。
白獅子眉頭深鎖，銳利的牙齒不斷在打顫。

*為什麼……*
啊，那個聲音又來了！
*為什麼我還在？為什麼？*

嘎嘎嘎….吼魯魯魯……
白獅子的的睡眠開始不安分了，牙齒打顫得更厲害了！那個傳過來的思緒更感到異常的悲痛。
這一瞬間，她懂了。
她手上這枚戒指和白獅子的心意相通，夢中的話語和情緒會斷斷續續的傳到觸摸這枚戒指的人。看來，他正不安分的做著惡夢。

看來不能再靠這麼近了，得要退一點，之後的事情再想辦法。
她謹慎的跨過地上的一條尾巴，緩緩後退。
這就是『喀麥拉』口中的『他』嗎？他和『巴德之手』又是什麼樣的關係？原本毫無頭緒的疑問雖然得到進展，可是只是衍生出更多問題。
算啦！想辦法從夢裡醒來再說，這麼多奇奇怪怪的事情一定是夢，等我睜開眼睛就會回到我的……噗！
「咦？」好像踩到什麼東西？低下頭……

一條獅子的尾巴，剛好在珂蒂雅的腳下！
我…我剛剛不是才跨過去嗎？為什麼還有尾巴讓我踩呢？啊！對了……
先前所見的畫作，白獅子可不是只有一條尾巴，而是三條！所以……

「呃……」珂蒂雅一臉錯愕的抬起頭。

只見沉睡的巨大白獅，起身轉頭看著嬌小的入侵者，雙眼發出攝人的冰藍。


*「你來這裡做什麼？」*

巨大的白獅抽猛然起他的尾巴，昂然挺立著。頭上的黃金角和胸前懸掛的寶石開始發出滋滋做響的雷電……

----------


## 真嗣

終於出來啦~~~~~~~~~~~!
雷昂好可愛~[被打XD

不過踩到尾巴...能想像雷昂會發飆的其中一個原因咧~[柯蒂亞危險囉~~~XD

----------


## 藍德

第五節
雷之夢


*「你來這裡做什麼？」*巨大的白獅昂然挺立，頭上的角和胸前的珠寶發出雷電的聲響。
「呃……」紅髮少女珂蒂雅坐倒在地上，有點愣住了。
*「回答我！」*低沉而有威嚴的聲音，響撤了偌大的石室。
「我……我也不知道。」這是事實，她的確從頭到尾都是狀況外。
*「妳說謊！」*白獅猙獰的瞪視著，駭人的威嚴瀰漫在四週*「說謊！」*
「我沒有說謊！」不知是膽大還是粗線條，嬌小的少女回嘴了「我被不知名的人戴上這個東西之後就跑到這裡了！我完全不知道我是來做什麼的！」她揮舞著戴上戒指的手。
*「很別緻的理由，小女孩。」*冰藍色的眼睛危險的瞇了起來*「我應該留下幾個肢體，好讓他們能夠明白我的意思。」*
「什麼？」她開始有點害怕了。我到底做了什麼孽！要淌這個混水？
*「妳叫什麼名字？」*白獅開口問道。
「珂蒂雅.安賽提斯。」法師反射性的問道。
*「很不錯的名字。」*巨大的音量造成驚人的回音*「妳和其他說客都不一樣，只可惜……很快就要結束了！」*
語畢，巨獅張著血盆大口直撲而來，照這種尺寸，恐怕可以咬斷少女的纖細的腰。
鏘！
白獅咬住了法師送上前的法杖。
這真是一點都不可愛啊！珂蒂雅只想吶喊，對於之前還認為獅子很可愛的她感到嫌惡不已。要是動作再慢一點，就要死在這種莫名其妙的地方，因為完全不知情的理由送命！
「嗚啊！」
白獅猛力一甩頭後鬆口，把法杖連同主人一起摔到牆上。
「可惡……人家可不想在這裡死。」珂蒂雅掙扎著爬起來，只見無情的藍色眼珠朝她這邊轉過去。
法師無力的舉起法杖，徒勞無功的射出數顆火球，之前在走廊的戰鬥已經消耗掉她不少體力了。現在撞擊之後的疼痛讓她根本無法集中精神，專心施法。
果不其然，火球無力的打在敵人身上，但是卻連毛都沒燒著。

既然無法暫時施法，那就不要使用法術了！
珂蒂雅忍住疼痛，轉守為攻，直接衝上前去。刷的一聲，在千均一髮之際，她彎腰躲過了獅子的衝鋒，身手好到讓人喝采。
見到一擊不成，獅子生氣了，他想上前撕裂這個不速之客。
噹啷一聲，無數的鐵鍊拉緊了線條，大量的鐵鍊限定他的行動，讓他無法繼續追逐。鐵鍊緊緊勒住他的肢體，深深地嵌進肉內，痛得他發出震天響的巨吼。

呼~呼~
掙扎不過數秒鐘，白獅不再試圖掙脫了，眼中的殺意已經消失，取而代之的是更致命的瘋狂。額頭上的黃金角，爆出更大的雷電。

轟！一道雷就劈在法師剛剛站的地方，發出陣天巨響。
「唔！」地板被打出一個凹洞，爆炸的碎片四下飛散，衝擊之强，讓女孩再次站不住腳，跌落在地。
（可惡！完全不聽解釋！）法師緊握著武器。正常人面對如此絕境，應該會感到恐懼。然而，現在的她卻只感覺到一陣憤怒：這到底是什麼鬼！嫌我今天麻煩還不夠嗎？這傢伙從思緒聽來，絕對不是壞人。為什麼連一句解釋都不讓我講？就這樣不明不白的，很不甘心啊！
轟！第二道，第三道雷電丟了過來。來不及起身的女孩只好往旁邊一滾，萬幸的躲過了致命的雷擊。但是長袍的下擺就沒這麼幸運了，原本長度有如長裙的長袍，馬上被燒出好一片大洞。石版的碎片飛舞著，將少女無暇的臉龐和大腿劃出多道傷口。
這樣下去不行！趁著打擊過後的煙塵，以手杖代替柺杖，總算站了起來。熾紅的憤怒熊熊燃燒著，她只想好好的揍上一拳，將滿腔的怒氣發洩出來。
她舉起法杖，法杖上爆出一陣閃光，將敵方的眼睛暫時封住。雖然這個法術能有將近一分鐘的效果，但是她不敢期望能夠發揮全效。
她忍住身上的傷口，決定再一次的奔跑，這一次她唸了個快咒，腳下的速度有如風一樣，變得更快了。比起法師，珂蒂雅那過人的體力和戰鬥力，恐怕更適合當戰鬥法師。
果不其然，白獅只花了數秒鐘就恢復了，他抬起頭，黃金角爆出更大的閃電。
「你給我……」她一個閃躲後高高跳起，及時躲開致命的雷擊。
「冷靜……」紅袍法師落下來，杖頭朝下。
「一點！」

轟！
這一下，結結實實的打到獅子的腦門上。聚集了白天的不滿和夜晚的憤怒，這一擊的力道著實不輕。即使是巨大的獅子，也打得頭昏眼花。
「你能不能就聽人家好好解釋一下？我知道我的理由很扯，但是你口中的『他們』我完全不認識！」女孩咆哮道，終於把所有的怒氣都發洩出來了「現在我什麼都不知道，也不想知道！要不把我送出這個荒唐的夢境，要不就給我乖乖坐著！」

沉默了好一陣子，只有聽到一人一獸粗重的喘息聲。

憤怒的情緒退去之後，取而代之的是陣陣的驚恐。她……她居然激怒了這不知名的野獸，明知不可能打倒卻還硬打的野獸。這下該不會更生氣了吧？她深深懊悔自己的莽撞。

白獅子抬起頭來，緩步上前，法師閉目等待自己的命運。
「……有人有傳話給我嗎？」
「啊？」珂蒂雅睜開眼睛「喔，有，是一個叫做克拉……不對，喀麥拉說的……」
白獅的眼睛變成柔和的水藍色，安穩的坐了下來。
「他說，要我向你問好，並且不要再回來了。」她深吸一口氣，說道。

「……要我不要再回來了？」白獅低下頭，喃喃說道「可是，除了這裏……我沒有別的地方可以去了啊……」
珂蒂雅的腦海中突然閃現出幾個畫面

殘破不堪的城市廢墟，其中還冒出零星的黑煙。
燃燒的樹林和成為焦土的草原。
成山成海的合成獸，在腳下竄動。

最後是，一個長著黃金角的白獅獸人，看著水面的倒影，抱著頭，響亮的哭號著，嘴裡還不斷重複發出五音不全的某個聲音。

這個是，他的思緒？珂蒂雅看著手上的戒指。

她突然好想哭，不知道為什麼，悲傷的情緒硬是不斷的蔓延著。這些事情明明不是發生在我身上，而那鼓情緒也不是我的。為什麼，我會那麼想哭？
打從9歲母親死後，不論任何情況，都不會再哭的堅強女孩。現在為什麼會……抑制不住眼角的濕潤，並緩緩滑下臉龐。
明明眼前的莫名巨獸，剛剛還想要她的命。
但是現在看起來，卻是那麼渺小，這麼的無助。

少女伸出雙手，用力地抱住巨大的白獅子，哭了起來，此時此刻，她才真正像個女孩子。
白獅子面對突如其來的擁抱睜大了眼睛，側著頭，一臉疑惑。巨大的獅頭就靠在少女纖細的肩膀上，只要一揮就碎了。但是，他無法動手，他就是無法動手。他瞇起眼睛，彷彿在追憶著什麼事情。
他溫柔的，輕輕的把收起爪子的前腿，緩緩的撫過女孩的背。任由女孩的淚水滑過獅子柔順而濃密的藍色鬃毛，並緩緩滴落到束縛的鐵鍊上。
清澈透明的淚珠有如寶石一般，落在漆黑的鐵鍊上。

怪事發生了。

從淚珠滴落下去的點開始擴散，鐵鍊的顏色開始變淡，並且蔓延到了整條鐵鍊，接著其他的鐵鍊也開始變淡。由深轉淺，成為淡淡的光芒。
珂蒂雅睜著模糊的雙眼，從獅子的毛皮探起頭來，驚訝的看著四周。

鐵鍊上的每一個環節都各自開始縮小，成為一顆顆各自獨立的光球。從白獅子身上到牆壁上的無數鐵鍊，都化為由一顆顆白光串成的珍珠項鍊。
白色光球們緩緩的從地面上升，將幽暗的石室帶來點點光亮，一時將週遭點綴得有如繁星。星辰們緩慢地飄上去，穿過了獅子和少女的身體，繼續往上。
一人一獸靜靜的看著，都說不出話來。只是目送著星辰慢慢遠去，慢慢的黯淡下來，最後消失在深不可測的黑暗中。

白獅子的身上已經沒有鐵鍊束縛著了，只剩下左前腿的鐵鐐和繫著寶石的項圈。現在的他，行動已經不受到任何影響了。
「被解開了封印了嗎……」白獅抬頭仰望著「看來……我也不得不成行了。」
他低頭看著紅髮少女，此時的她已經睡著了，一連串的激烈活動終於耗盡她所剩不多的體力。只見少女那白淨秀美的臉龐輕輕的吐息，紅色的髮絲輕輕飄動著，看起來是那麼的安祥。
「好好睡吧……珂蒂雅。」白獅也閉上眼睛「我的名字是……雷昂……以後，也請多指教了……」


寧靜再度降臨於幽暗的石室，只有輕微的酣聲……

＊
「唔……」
風吹過來，感覺好冷……真應該蓋被睡覺的。
蓋被？我剛剛好像是在某個地方，累到睡著了……好像是……

唰！紅髮少女起身，滿臉驚恐。
我居然在那個不知名的地方睡著了！那，我現在還在……

珂蒂雅四下張望
那是書桌，她慣用的書桌，桌上還有稍早朋友們，慶祝『明天生日』的禮物堆。
那是門，恩，是她宿舍房間的門，因為太長用力關門而變得鬆垮的門。
那是窗戶，現在正大開著，夜晚的涼風貫了進來，所以微感寒冷。

這裡是……我的房間？她看了看窗外的月亮，從月亮正往落下行進，看來已經過午夜了，算起來，今天就是她的生日了。
她摸了摸臉頰，摸上去光滑細緻，一點傷痕都沒有。她看了看長袍下擺，長袍雖然有點灰塵，但還是完整的，就和數個小時前上床睡覺一樣的狀態。
都恢復原狀了？
看來，果然是夢啊……雖然有點荒唐，不過看來是夢啊……

她雖然為此感到很高興，但隱隱約約的有一點可惜的情緒，是哪裡可惜卻也說不上來。
她用手撥了撥散亂的頭髮……咦？
她眼角看到在髮際旁邊整理頭髮的大拇指……就只是大拇指而已，連個疤或是印子都沒有。
戒指不見了！

該不會是睡覺的時候滑掉了吧？這個可是明天要交給老師作為證物的，得要找出來才行：她急忙翻身跳下床鋪。

噗！
咦？踩到什麼東西了？
那是一個白色的長條物……看起來用毛皮覆蓋著，末端還有點偏藍色，而這樣的長條物有三條。
呃……
她抬起頭，只見一個全身赤裸的白獅獸人，背上有著巨大的黑色龍翼，頭上長著黃金般的獨角，此時的他，露出一種古怪的表情，似乎在忍著什麼……
珂蒂雅就這樣愣愣的望著來路不名的不速之客。

這組合好眼熟，龍翼，獨角，三尾的白獅……脖子上還有項圈，左手上有鐵鐐……然後……
她愣愣的望著陌生獸人強健的身軀……而且一絲不掛！

白獅獸人的水藍色眼睛靜靜地望著她，默默的把他的尾巴抽回來……
紅髮少女抬起頭，挺胸，深吸一口氣，準備……

*「啊啊啊啊~~~~~！」*
________________________________________
唔.....和舊版真的很不一樣就是了~@@
舊版的解放轟轟烈烈~這次呢..... XD"

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

這次的很色(拖走)
好啦這次的感覺上交代了比較多的事
不過讓人好奇的是戒指和雷昂的關係
還有為什麼會是裸體?(炸)

----------


## Freelancer

主角出現了~ 第一章也順產了~ (灑花

雷昂解封的時候, 少女把頭埋在白獅的鬃毛裏, 流著淚。 忽然淚光化成萬千閃爍, 飛舞在深淵般的洞窘, 像繁星點綴的漆黑天際。 好美, 這個不就像是 最終幻想X 的宣傳海報嘛？！

其實嘛, 笨狼比較希望見到小白獅被踏 ---- 

這對新的美女 (？) 與野獸的組合像會擦出不一樣的火花嗎？熱切期待中。

----------


## 藍德

to 鳴雷‧起
為什麼裸體喔....原因很簡單XD
因為當初出現的白色巨獅本身就是沒穿衣服阿~

只是本來看著沒穿衣服的獅子好好的~但是一旦變成近似於人的身體之後,感覺就不一樣了XD"

to Freelancer
確實很美XD~所以說這篇新版的才說會比舊版更華麗阿~
其實對照著最初的序去看~會有不一樣的感受喔~

美女與野獸萬歲!

----------


## 真嗣

唉呀~柯蒂亞這一叫，萬一引來好友們看到眼前情景該怎麼辦咧?XD
一個獸人內帥到驚天地泣鬼神的〝等陽〞光著身子出現在女生閨房會被亂想吧?XD

另類的美女與野獸萬萬歲~~~

----------


## 我是鹿

新的一篇出來了，
這次還是一樣雷昂被科蒂亞打了呢
 :Smile:  期待下一篇的出來。

----------


## a70701111

不會吧……
要重新洗牌重新再一次嗎？
這樣的話不就會非常的累，後面小心不要拖稿了阿。
儘管我也有可能看不太到了。
不過拉昂好像已經很久沒有出現在這邊，似乎快要沉底。
但文方面也有所精進的樣子……
這樣的劇情不知道會被牽到哪邊哪。

----------

